# Where can i get a lift kit installed at?



## duckbuster (Nov 9, 2007)

I want either a 3 or 6 inch lift on my 04 z71 ,Does anyone know where i can get this done at a reasonable price?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 9, 2007)

What kind of lift are you looking at? Most can be done with hand tools. Some require welding.

Dont' use 4WheelParts.


----------



## Trizey (Nov 9, 2007)

Spicer Automotive


----------



## grizzlyblake (Nov 9, 2007)

Knucklebusters in Cartersville seems to be doing good work. They have a nice set up too - boulders out front with lots of trucks on them...


----------



## Shinyhead (Nov 9, 2007)

*lift*

if you are in Griffin there is a little place called the Truck Stop in Sunnyside, they have done a few for me and do good work.


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 9, 2007)

I'd give Wild Willies in Loganville a shout.  They do them every day, so they must be reasonable.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Nov 9, 2007)

Buy the Bolt On It's More $. $1800-$1900{Lift Cost}. But it Can all By Put Back with out Cutting.


----------



## Rick_1971 (Nov 10, 2007)

You could check w/  "The Truck Stop" on  the north side of town up in Sunnyside.


----------



## copenhagen cowboy (Nov 11, 2007)

I second wild Willies!


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 11, 2007)

Wiskey_33 said:


> What kind of lift are you looking at? Most can be done with hand tools. Some require welding.
> 
> Dont' use 4WheelParts.



They did my Pro Comp Lift  and NO PROBLEMS


----------



## QUACKHEAD (Nov 11, 2007)

4wheelParst did my superlift with no problems.


----------



## deerhunter270 (Nov 11, 2007)

4x4 Customs in Snellville is where I get all my work done. Very good service, nice people, good prices. Way better than Wild Willies


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 12, 2007)

Did mine myself no problems....

Depending on what kind you are looking at, you can do it yourself....basic handtools, jackstands, jack, and a few friends can make an afternoon out of it...

My .02


----------



## honkee (Nov 18, 2007)

theres a place in valdosta that did mine they did a pretty good job


----------



## Eroc33 (Nov 20, 2007)

the truck stop is supposed to be pretty good


----------



## buckmanmike (Nov 21, 2007)

Back yard with a Jack works, and an extra hand.


----------



## biggin13 (Nov 25, 2007)

Wild Willies!!!!


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 25, 2007)

Check Georgia law.  OE bumper no more than 2 inches up or down.  Could be a ticket.

Foxfire/Y2KZ71


----------



## dprince (Nov 27, 2007)

*Lift Kit*

My ex has a shop in Bolingbroke. He has done several kits on different vehicals, also if you need modification he can do the job.  His number is 4789942262 ask for Bernie tell him Donna told you about him.


----------



## jeepgeek2002 (Dec 5, 2007)

Blue Ridge 4x4 and Offroad supply in Mineral Bluff GA .. near blairsville ga
706-374-FLIP


----------

